# Waste water tank valve control



## alhod

We have a new Coral, collected just a month ago (from Chelston). Now in France and have a small problem with the valve control on the waste tank - the flexible cable connecting from the turn switch to the valve itself has become detached and is hanging loose. I have looked underneath and it seems to be just a push in fixing - i cannot see any way to attach it to the valve housing.
Does anyone know if this is right or is there perhaps some vital part which has become detached and now languishes on some autoroute I have passed down?
Fortunately (??) the valve is jammed open so the tank is not filling to overflow - just letting all waste run straight out, wherever we happen to park!
I'm certain Chelston will be able to fix it when we get back but that is still 5 weeks away.

Thanks for any pointers  

Alan


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

The cable that opens the valve on our Adria Twin does that as well.

I just crawl underneath and relocate it when it happens 

I have tried adjusting the clamp holding the cable to keep it tighter and more rigidly aligned with the spigot on the valve and also used some garden wire to hold the cable end against the valve body but it needs a better engineered solution. 

We have also extended the outlet pipe and reduced it to 32mm waste pipe fittings which could have an additional shut off valve fitted - just makes it slower to drain.

There a picture on our website here

Our Adria Twin

Steve


----------



## JipsyJeff

*Waste water pipe*

I had exactly the same problem after 11 months and also away. It appears to be a design fault as the plastic literally shears. We cut the pipe and put in a tap which has done the job.


----------



## krysty

I also had the same problem.


----------



## teemyob

*Valve*

We had a Similar problem with our motorhome.

If you went to open the valve, you also always got splashed feet.

Fitted a motorised valve. Simply pull over drain grid, flick the switch and the valve opens.

TM


----------



## cabby

can you give us details of the valve please.

cabby


----------



## alhod

Apologies - I should perhaps have added the conclusion to this last year when it was resolved.
The cause was fault of the fitter who installed the towbar. The waste pipe had to be removed to allow the welding or whatever other and when it was replaced he had threaded the pipe through the chassis wronlgy, leaving a kink in the pipe and consequent strain. We all know what a strain it is when you have a kink :wink: 

Anyway, the pipe was re-fitted and has worked perfectly ever since  

Alan


----------



## cabby

sorry, should have said, teenyob,could you give me details of that valve you fitted please. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## cavs

*Motorised Valve*

Hi Cabby,

I don't know what Teemyob did, but I've just fitted this motorised valve to mine. I replaced a simple, narrow drain pipe with a larger bore tank fitting and the valve attached below that.

It's from CAK Tanks, as were the tank fittings and switch. The bracket in the picture was from stock. It was a relatively simple job; the hardest part was fixing the bracket to the underside of the floor and working out the wiring diagram for the three way switch. :roll:

Let me know if you'd like more details.

Stephen


----------

